# Opinions please?



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Appreciate any thoughts you guys have on puppys from this breeding? Its time for a new family puppy and specifically for protection.*

*Thanks*


*ESKO vom KLAMMECK SG Esko vom Klammeck - German Shepherd Dog *

*KALLI V. HILDERNISSE *
*Kalli van Hildernisse - German Shepherd Dog*


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This is True Haus, right? They have bred some really nice dogs with good working temperament. I do not know these dogs personally, but I do know the breeders, and they've been doing some good work. I'm not qualified to give a critique of the pedigree other than to say they are good-looking working line GSDs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No offense but I am not a fan of the curved spine in some of the lines.
But that's just me.


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

Freestep said:


> This is True Haus, right? They have bred some really nice dogs with good working temperament. I do not know these dogs personally, but I do know the breeders, and they've been doing some good work. I'm not qualified to give a critique of the pedigree other than to say they are good-looking working line GSDs.



Thank you, very helpful and good to know. They do look like a solid breeder and their dogs are gorgeous. My family and I cannot stop browsing their website. They are expecting a litter in the next week from Esko and Terra that we are also considering, however its a little too soon for us.


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> No offense but I am not a fan of the curved spine in some of the lines.
> But that's just me.


Does this affect them in anyway or cause problems down the road?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

silversurfer1022 said:


> Does this affect them in anyway or cause problems down the road?


I have no idea, sorry. You asked for opinions so I added mine.
I expect it doesn't cause any problems because it is so prevalent in GSLs. It is a popular 'look' and I see it a lot.
I simply prefer straight backs.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

True Haus is an excellent breeder, I recomend them. I got my boy Jaxon from them out of Tommy and Cat. He has great drive and an excellent temperament.

These dogs are in stacks. That is not how they look when standing normally - even still these are NOT extreme at all. Example (though not the best)


Jaxon Stack:









Jaxon standing:


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> I have no idea, sorry. You asked for opinions so I added mine.
> I expect it doesn't cause any problems because it is so prevalent in GSLs. It is a popular 'look' and I see it a lot.
> I simply prefer straight backs.



I don't really have a preference myself. I really want a happy, healthy pup that wont suffer from any debilitating hip problems.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

silversurfer1022 said:


> Does this affect them in anyway or cause problems down the road?


FWIW, I don't see any "curved backs" in those dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just watched a video of the sire.....saw no signs of physical handicaps
Appeared to be a very nice dog!


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

LukasGSD said:


> True Haus is an excellent breeder, I recomend them. I got my boy Jaxon from them out of Tommy and Cat. He has great drive and an excellent temperament.
> 
> These dogs are in stacks. That is not how they look when standing normally - even still these are NOT extreme at all. Example (though not the best)
> 
> ...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Freestep said:


> FWIW, I don't see any "curved backs" in those dogs.


The Dan's paternal line has some V rated working line dogs that certainly appear "roachy."


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

gagsd said:


> The Dan's paternal line has some V rated working line dogs that certainly appear "roachy."


I'm not seeing it... at least nothing in comparison with German showlines, which do look "roachy" to me.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope you are looking for a tough high drive dog that may have a very hard temperment. If this is what you want go for it. Great working lines IMO. Be prepared to put some WORK into training. I say this because the dog will DEMAND it from you. This is not a pet line by any stretch of the imagination. I would buy a pup from this breeding in a heart beat if I was in the market and was offered the opportunitiy. Good luck!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I forgot to mention that this is a line breeding 3 - 4 on Nick H. Nick is known for producing great working dogs. Very tough dogs.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

My True Haus girl at about 6mos.










Her Daddy









Great dogs in my opinion.


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

Everyone has been so helpful. Thank you all very much. I am completely sold on one of their dogs. Very pleased to know some of you have been so happy with true haus.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Overall, looks like a nice breeding. 5-5 on Yoschy who is known for producing tough dogs. The dam goes back to lines we are very familiar (and happy) with around here. Love Tom van't Leefdaalhof, and Cliff is known for producing solid temperament. The sire's side goes back to Arek, Half, Ork and Mink all very well known dogs, kind of the hall of fame of working line dogs. (we owned an Arek daughter who is probably our favorite girl of all time). I think I counted 11 BSP and WUSV participants in the first 4 generations.
On paper isn't the be all end all, but it is a good start to getting an idea of what is being produced. 
Personally I would be pretty pumped if getting a pup from this breeding. If you can meet the dam and like her overall demeanor then go for it! 
Talk to the breeder, tell them what you are looking for, what you hope to do and see what they say. This breeding looks very well thought out, so I'm pretty confident the breeder will want to hear it from you.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Very true. Also, Jim and Cindy chose my dog for me as I could not meet them in person, I don't think they would give you a dog that would be "too much" so long as you tell them what you are looking for.




bocron said:


> Personally I would be pretty pumped if getting a pup from this breeding. If you can meet the dam and like her overall demeanor then go for it!
> Talk to the breeder, tell them what you are looking for, what you hope to do and see what they say. This breeding looks very well thought out, so I'm pretty confident the breeder will want to hear it from you.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> No offense but I am not a fan of the curved spine in some of the lines.
> But that's just me.


Unfortunately, one has to consider the quality and type of picture before really saying what the dogs' toplines are like. For example, the PDB site picture of the sire is the "professional" picture taken in Germany, and I'd bet dollars to donuts that his topline has been photoshopped to match some "template" of what the photographer thinks the topline should look like...










The picture of the mom is also taken in Europe... and the handler's knee is pressing down on her back to make her hips look lower....










Very frustrating because you don't know what sort of construction these dogs have based on these pictures... which is the whole idea behind having a typical stack position for the breed--so one can see what the dog's conformation is like.

I look forward to the day when people stop stacking and photographing dogs with a knee on their back/thigh and stop photoshopping toplines to match some odd template.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Exactly Christine, If you have to use knees, feet, and putting the leg in postion to have a stance, then you are deceiving the viewer in my opinion. 
This is a nice breeding, in general, but like with all strong breedings, the selection of the breeder(for the puppy), is probably the best route to getting what best meets your particular situation, JMO


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

robk said:


> I hope you are looking for a tough high drive dog that may have a very hard temperment. If this is what you want go for it. Great working lines IMO. Be prepared to put some WORK into training. I say this because the dog will DEMAND it from you. This is not a pet line by any stretch of the imagination. I would buy a pup from this breeding in a heart beat if I was in the market and was offered the opportunitiy. Good luck!



I do want a great family pet first and foremost. I am alittle hesitant now because I do not want a dog that will be too much to handle. There will be a good amount of protection work and obediance training but like I said, I want a pet that I can really enjoy. We have many dogs in our area and many parks within walking distances, and I know exercise is key in making sure a dog doesnt develop bad habits and is stress free.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

silversurfer1022 said:


> I do want a great family pet first and foremost. I am alittle hesitant now because I do not want a dog that will be too much to handle.


How much experience do you have raising and training dogs? I wouldn't recommend a working line GSD for a beginner, but if you've got some experience with dogs, you'll find a GSD isn't too hard to train. Even if they have a lot of drive and energy, they tend to posess an innate desire to please the person they are bonded to.

In every litter, there's a spectrum of temperament--the wild and crazy puppy, the soft and sweet puppy, and everything in between. The breeder should be able to pick the right pup for you based on your experience and needs. If you are willing to put the training in, you should end up with a great companion dog.


----------



## silversurfer1022 (Apr 2, 2012)

Freestep said:


> How much experience do you have raising and training dogs? I wouldn't recommend a working line GSD for a beginner, but if you've got some experience with dogs, you'll find a GSD isn't too hard to train. Even if they have a lot of drive and energy, they tend to posess an innate desire to please the person they are bonded to.
> 
> In every litter, there's a spectrum of temperament--the wild and crazy puppy, the soft and sweet puppy, and everything in between. The breeder should be able to pick the right pup for you based on your experience and needs. If you are willing to put the training in, you should end up with a great companion dog.




My family has only owned German shepherds and this will be my third dog. It is their desire to please that we have learned to love and apreciate. Over all I am very familar with the breed


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

silversurfer1022 said:


> My family has only owned German shepherds and this will be my third dog. It is their desire to please that we have learned to love and apreciate. Over all I am very familar with the breed


You shouldn't have any problem, then. Expect drive and energy to be a bit higher than what you're probably used to, but the desire to please should be the same. Are you wanting a male or female? Others may disagree, but I find that females are a bit easier than males. Then again I've had more females than males, so I may be biased.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Silver...before you start to *doubt* your decision based on opinions of others.....*talk to the breeder.*
This breeder has a good, solid reputation (from what I've heard)....and the very last thing they would want IMO)....is to place a puppy with the "wrong" home environment.
Puppies drives and temperaments vary in each litter........let the "experienced breeder" decide, IF a puppy fits your requirements and life style.

Strong working characteristics, combined with confidence are not "minuses" on a checklist......they are a plus (+). JMO


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes Silver surfer....I have bred working lines and many of my pups go to first home buyers....probably more than any other group......don't disqualify a breeder because they breed WL and you assume they will be too much dog. Good working line breeder produce dogs with good nerve and stable temperament that will adjust to family environment....Truehaus is good breeder.


----------



## GSD13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Freestep said:


> FWIW, I don't see any "curved backs" in those dogs.


 
May I suggest a free eye exam.


----------

